# Legal patients and drug testing???



## Professor bongwater (Dec 21, 2006)

High! 
Could someone please educate me on some of the laws of medical cannabis? 
I am a legal patient of marijuana and I work in a field were drug testing is required prior to employment. Now I am hoping to change jobs and I was wandering, do I have to tell my future employer about my use or is that information kept confidential between the clinic and myself? I was thinking that since marijuana is legal in my case. That would mean there would be no illegal drugs in my system that should concern the employer. Therefore it should be none of there concern.
Any and all comments will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Prof.


----------



## Hick (Dec 21, 2006)

Mornin' Professor...
  ..an interesting point,  
Since the feds don't recognize the individual state laws on MMJ, I'm relatively certain that both insurance companues and Workmans Comp. would consider it an illicit/illegal substance in your system and deny coverage. Also allowing the employer to present a pretty good case against employing you.
  I'm sure no attorney, but I "would think" there could be grounds for a law suit/case against an employer for discrimination. BUT..by the same token, I don't believe one would stand a chance of winning such case in todays society. 
   Doctor patient confidintiality "is" protected by law. I'm certain that a doc' or clinic is not allowed to devulge such info.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Hick,
I will try to find out more info on this subject. Then I will share my findings here. 
Thanks again,
Proff.


----------



## HGB (Dec 22, 2006)

being a card holder myself I have looked into this some for the state of oregon.

You dont have to tell your employer anything and they have no way to know unless you tell or PEE dirty  

safe will give you the run around but so far they honer the card here and will pay and cover you if hurt on the job.

myself I do everything I can to avoid leting them know I am a card holder as it's no ones business but mine as to what i chose to put in my body..

make sure you know your laws about piss test as well...Here if you come up with altered test sample the first person to know is the DA's office  

25 dollar visit or call to a lawyer is a good idea to get info on the current laws in your area..

peace


----------



## Hick (Dec 23, 2006)

.....Much thanks HGB. ..I'm with ya' on the "avoid letting them know". But what are you referring to as 'safe'?


> safe will give you the run around but so far they honer the card here and will pay and cover you if hurt on the job.


....is that a form of "workmans Comp'"?


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey HGB,
What is "Safe"? If you would, please tell me more.....
Thanks,
Prof.


----------

